

PostgreSQL support is now live on AppFog - lucperkins
http://blog.appfog.com/postgresql-support-is-now-live-on-appfog/

======
boatmeme
Please, please, Redis next? =)

~~~
malachismith
from the blog post... "For us, this is just the beginning. In the coming
months, we are planning on adding support to a number of other data storage
technologies, including Redis (which is now one of our very highest
priorities)..."

~~~
lucperkins
It's true! We're working very, very hard on Redis support. No ETA just yet,
but there will surely be an announcement from us.

